# Getting run-around just trying to make an appointment



## debodun (May 16, 2016)

I tried to make an appointment with a new doctor. The first thing they asked was what insurance I had. When I told them, they said they didn't accept that carrier and disconnected. Now this doctor is listed as accepting my insurance both online and in the paper directory I receive from the insurance company. I called back and asked to speak with someone that could help me with this. I was transferred to an answering device. I left a message explaining what I needed. That was over an hour ago and no one has returned my call. What should I do?


----------



## Guitarist (May 16, 2016)

Find another doctor.  I wouldn't deal with one who treated me like this right off the bat.  What if I needed to ask them about a new med, or something really serious?


----------



## Kitties (May 16, 2016)

Some incompetent twit answering the phone.

If you want this doctor, because they are well recommended or something. I'd try again and let them know they may not transfer you to a message.

You could also call your insurance carrier to double confirm if this MD is in network. Sorry about this mess. I don't think it's uncommon. Or the bad service.


----------



## jujube (May 16, 2016)

Call your insurance carrier.  The doctor may have dropped or been dropped from the panel since the last update.  Or he's _going_ to be dropped and can't be bothered taking on any new patients with your insurance.   Or as Kitties said, just an incompetent twit on the phone.


----------



## Butterfly (May 16, 2016)

jujube said:


> Call your insurance carrier.  The doctor may have dropped or been dropped from the panel since the last update.  Or he's _going_ to be dropped and can't be bothered taking on any new patients with your insurance.   Or as Kitties said, just an incompetent twit on the phone.



Yeah -- you can't really rely on a paper list or the internet list.   Some of those are hopelessly out of date.  You'll have to call your carrier to see what's going on.  No point in arguing with the provider's office until you know from the carrier that that doc is still one of their providers.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 17, 2016)

debodun said:


> I tried to make an appointment with a new doctor. The first thing they asked was what insurance I had. When I told them, they said they didn't accept that carrier and disconnected. Now this doctor is listed as accepting my insurance both online and in the paper directory I receive from the insurance company. I called back and asked to speak with someone that could help me with this. I was transferred to an answering device. I left a message explaining what I needed. That was over an hour ago and no one has returned my call. What should I do?


The same thing happened to me when I called my old dentist so I found a new one.  Sometimes they stop taking different insurances for reasons unknown to us.


----------



## Wrigley's (May 18, 2016)

I agree that calling your insurance company is the surest way to find out if the doctor accepts your coverage.

But also, when you leave a message w/your doctor's office, they usually don't call back the same day. Usually it's the next business day.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 22, 2016)

Wrigley's said:


> I agree that calling your insurance company is the surest way to find out if the doctor accepts your coverage.
> 
> But also, when you leave a message w/your doctor's office, they usually don't call back the same day. Usually it's the next business day.


Sometimes they don't call back at all is my experience.


----------



## Kathe555 (May 23, 2016)

If you have an HMO Medicare plan many doctors don't accept those, but they will accept employer plans from the same insurance company.   If you have a Medi-Gap plan don't use the name of the insurance company when you call because if they accept Medicare they must accept those plans, regardless of what company its with.  You can tell if you have a Medi-gap plan because it's named a letter like F, G, N, etc.


----------



## Butterfly (May 24, 2016)

Here, almost all the physicians in town accept either one or the other or both of our big Medicare HMO plans -- each of them tied to large hospitals and medical groups here.  You just have to ask and be sure the doc you want to see accepts the one you have.  

It's the private medi-gap plans many doc have had trouble with -- two in particular -- that haven't paid claims timely or have refused coverage right and left.  Almost all the docs have dropped out of those.


----------



## debbie in seattle (May 27, 2016)

It could be that this doc or practice has met his/her quota of the type of insurance you have.   I'd give your carrier a call and ask for an explanation.


----------



## Myquest55 (May 27, 2016)

I agree - you should double check with your insurance company and if he IS on the list - be persistent and don't give up!!  It seems to be the way of things recently.  All my friends have complained of similar experiences.  

We found a new doctor recently and when I called to make an appointment, they said they needed a referral.  So, I called our GP's office and asked for them to fax a referral.  I called the new Dr.'s office the next day and they had not received it.  This went on for TWO WEEKS and I was as nice as I could be about it!!!  (It is not uncommon for a Parkinson Specialist to schedule new patients up to 2 years out - they are that busy!)  Anyway, since this new Dr. was moving to a new practice group, I thought, perhaps we could get in under the radar. 

 I called the GP's office EVERY DAY as well as the new Dr's office to check if they received it.  I was finally told by the GP's office, that when they tried to give the referral, it was denied - saying we lived too far away (2 hour drive).  I called the new Dr.'s office and they said it was impossible - they would never deny a new patient for that!  The front desk gal finally said - "Look, you have been calling for two weeks, I am just going to give you an appointment!"  So she did, for the next week, and I called the GP's office to ask for transfer of records.  When we got to the appointment, the new Dr. still did NOT have the records!  The GP's office just could NOT BE BOTHERED and always made up some excuse. (yet another reason I'm not thrilled with living here) You have to be your own advocate!!

We have seen the new Dr. three times since last Oct. and it was well worth all the effort.  She is terrific and her office staff is right on it!!  My husband feels much better than he did a year ago.  They have been terrific, so keep trying!


----------

